# Eclipse vs. Netbeans.. was ist besser?



## Roar (17. Feb 2004)

Hallo,
so langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr meine Programme in der konsole zu kompilieren, und x klassen alle in einer datei zu haben und im texteditor zu schreiben, darum wollt ich mir ne ide besorgen. JBuilder hatte ich schon -> doof
netBeans hate ich auch schon, damals war ich aber noch ziemlich unerfahren, und hab es nicht für nötig gehalten eine solch große ide die lange lädt für ein 500 zeilen programm zu benutzen. im nachhinein find ich netbeans allerdings ganz gut. aber ich hab natürlich auch von eclipse gehört, und dass es so toll sei, und dass die mehrheit der java programmierer eclipse benutzt. was ist dennn jetzt besser für mich? ich hab keine lust auf so ne riese IDE, die nur lädt und vollgestopft mit massig features ist. so nen designer brauch ich auch nicht, da ic heh alles per hand mache...

danke  ???:L


----------



## Beni (17. Feb 2004)

Eclipse bietet schon "einiges" an Zusatzinformationen...
...aber das meiste kann man mit 2 Mausklicks abschalten.

Wenn Du später mal grössere Projekte machst, ist Eclipse eine echte Hilfe.

mfg Beni


----------



## Roar (17. Feb 2004)

gut dann werd ichs mal mit eclipse ausprobieren. wie is denn die offizielle seite? eclipse.org? und wenn ich das installiere, kann ich dann auch den pfad des zu verwendenden SDKs angeben, oder ist da eins mit dabei wie bei JBuilder? das wär nicht so gut.


----------



## el_barto (17. Feb 2004)

eclipse kannst du dir auch durch entsprechende plugins auf deine bedürfnisse zurechtschneidern.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Feb 2004)

Probier beides aus und finde heraus, womit du besser klar kommst.

Kostet doch nix.


----------



## Roar (17. Feb 2004)

netbeans hab ich schon ausprobiert, jetz probier ich gerade eclipse aus...
<10 minuten später>*hmpf* eclipse stinkt grmpf... ich kann ja nichtmal ohne probleme meine dateien importieren grmpf</schimpf>


----------



## Beni (17. Feb 2004)

Ich glaub man kann ein Programm, gleich welcher Art, nicht in 10 Minuten beurteilen...


----------



## Roar (17. Feb 2004)

hmpf jetz reicht's aber  :evil: 
wenn ich n neues projekt erstelle, dann kann ich erstmal nicht einfach meine java dateien importieren. ich muss die erst in den projekt ordner reinkopieren, aber nicht genug damit. wenn ic hdann auch noch ein package zum projekt hinzufügen will geht das nicht, ich muss erst n neues projekt erstellen. dann sind aber plötzlich die class dateien wieder gelöscht !?!? ???:L

ich mein, es gibt da sicher ne lösung, aber ich kann von mir sagen dass ich mich mit programmen dieser art eigentlich sehr gut auskenne. aber wenn sowas auf diese art nicht geht, dann hab ich schonmal gleich nen schlechten eindruck! und jetzt kommt der müll weg und ich hol mir netbeans.


----------



## Beni (17. Feb 2004)

Oje, ich höre den Frust eines Verzweifelten.
Na, wichtig ist, dass Du ein Programm hast, mit dem Du glücklich wirst.

mfg Beni

P.S. File -> Import -> Filesystem :wink:


----------



## Roar (17. Feb 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oje, ich höre den Frust eines Verzweifelten.
> Na, wichtig ist, dass Du ein Programm hast, mit dem Du glücklich wirst.


1. ja
2. ja
 :lol:  :? jetzt hab ich netbeans und bin glücklich.. aber weiß jemand ob ich bei netbeans das look and feel umstellen kann? ich hab schon screenshots gesehen mit nem anderen laf...


----------



## el_barto (17. Feb 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmpf jetz reicht's aber  :evil:
> wenn ich n neues projekt erstelle, dann kann ich erstmal nicht einfach meine java dateien importieren. ich muss die erst in den projekt ordner reinkopieren, aber nicht genug damit. wenn ic hdann auch noch ein package zum projekt hinzufügen will geht das nicht, ich muss erst n neues projekt erstellen. dann sind aber plötzlich die class dateien wieder gelöscht !?!? ???:L
> 
> ich mein, es gibt da sicher ne lösung, aber ich kann von mir sagen dass ich mich mit programmen dieser art eigentlich sehr gut auskenne. aber wenn sowas auf diese art nicht geht, dann hab ich schonmal gleich nen schlechten eindruck! und jetzt kommt der müll weg und ich hol mir netbeans.


dein frust liegt wohl eher nicht an dem produkt. alles, was du beschrieben hast, ist mit eclipse problemlos möglich.


----------



## bygones (17. Feb 2004)

ich nutze eclipse und find es wirklich gut.

Deine Probleme versteh ich nicht wirklich.

1. Entweder Projekt erstellen und (wie Beni sagte) über Import -> FileSystem reinholen.
2. Du kannst dein Projekt auch auf den existierenden Ordner zeigen lassen.
3. Projekt erstellen, Klassen reinkopieren und Refreshen

Wegen dem Package. Einfach auf dein Projekt klicken (rechte Maustaste) --> New --> Package....

Eigentlich läuft das alles  :? 

Naja, aber wie schon gesagt, jeder soll mit einem Programm glücklich werden - und ich bins mit Eclipse  :roll: 

PS: da fällt mir doch glatt ein, muss mal schaun obs neue plugins gibt


----------



## AlArenal (17. Feb 2004)

Als wenn es nur für Eclipse Plugins gäbe - weit gefehlt....


----------



## Roar (18. Feb 2004)

näh, netbeans find ich weitaus besser. werd ich auch weiterempfehlen  :?


----------



## JasonV (18. Feb 2004)

also meiner einer kommt mit eclipse auch super zurecht... ist aber halt so eine sache, was man zuerst benutzt... beides hat vor- und nachteile, wobei mir eclipse weitaus mehr entgegenkommt...


und plug-ins gibt es sehr wohl


----------



## breskeby (22. Mrz 2004)

aloa, also ich arbeite daheim immer mit eclipse, beruflich aber mit netbeans. muss sagen find beide soweit ganz gut. aber das pluginsystem und die schnelligkeit sprechen für eclipse. gruß brs


----------



## me.toString (23. Mrz 2004)

ich kenne auch beides. Früher hab ich nur mit NetBeans gearbeitet ... fand ich auch total gut ... bin jetzt aber aus beruflichen Gründen auf Eclipse umgestiegen. Plugins gibt es für beide Systeme - na ja ... bei Eclipse sind's ein paar mehr. Wenn man sich erstmal in ein System eingearbeitet hat kann man damit wunderbar arbeiten. In der Geschwindigkeit bekommt Eclipse allerdings ein großes Plus ... NetBeans dagegen ein dickes Minus.
Was mich allerdings bei Eclipse furchrtbar stört, ist dass man nur in Projekten arbeiten kann ... mal eben 'ne java-Datei anschauen ist nicht ... die muss erst ins Projekt eingebunden werden bzw. ein eigenes Projekt angelegt werden.

@Roar: Die Probleme mit dem Einbinden vorhander Sourcen in ein Projekt hatte ich bei NetBeans genauso. Da musste ja erst umständlich das Verzeichnis eingebunden werden, damit ich die Dateien überhaupt erstmal gesehen hab. Das wäre also noch kein ko-Kriterium. 

Ich geb zu, dass die Bedienung von NetBeans teilweise intuitiver ist als die von Eclipse. Aber nach einer geringen Einarbeitungszeit (die man bei *JEDER* IDE hat kommt man auch mit Eclipse auch sehr gut zurecht.

Nun ja ... probier's aus ... aber nimm dir ein wenig mehr Zeit ... man kann eine IDE nicht innerhalb von 10 Min beurteilen ...


----------



## bronks (30. Nov 2007)

Da gerade ganz aktuell, von unserem ForenPapa von http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/8-welche-ide-bevorzugt.html auf diesen Thread verwiesen wurde, meine aktuelle Meinung zu dem Thema:

Den alten JBuilder fand ich ganz gut, der neue ist Eclipse, was ich auch gut finde. NetBeans ist auch ganze angenehm. Ich verwende Projektabhängig alle 3 IDEs. 

Das neue NetBeans hat mit der V6 endlich ein paar Features mitbekommen, die der JBuilder und Eclipse schon seit Ewigkeiten haben. Soweit haben wir eigentlich Gleichstand, wenn wir die verschiedenen Wizzards nicht berücksichtiten, welche bei jeder IDE entweder besser oder schlechter funktionieren. Übel finde ich, wie lange NetBeans 6 braucht bis es endlich gestartet hat.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2007)

Die Kluft zwischen Eclipse und der Java IDE für Eclipse ist mittlerweile zu groß um noch von Eclipse als IDE zu sprechen.
Eclipse ist ein Ökosystem, JDT stellt die IDE für Java.
Dementsprechend kann sich auch derzeit kein Entwicklerwerkzeug wirklich mit Eclipse messen, auch wenn nicht jede Einzellösung die beste auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## SnooP (30. Nov 2007)

Irgendwas hab ich glaub ich nicht mitbekommen... - was ist denn mit Java IDE für Eclipse bzw. JDT gemeint?

Und ob sich kein Entwicklerwerkzeug mit Eclipse messen kann, weiß ich nicht... was genau meinst du denn?  ... Eclipse als Rich-Client System? Oder die reine IDE Funktionalität für Java?
Bei letzterem gibt es durchaus Alternativen, wie z.B. IntelliJ IDEA, was ich persönlich inzwischen für wesentlich ausgereifter und "geiler" finde. Bei Eclipse gehen mir unheimlich viele Sachen sehr oft auf die Nerven... zumal häufig mit Funktionalität "geworben" wird, wie etwa bei WTP, das de facto dann gar nicht vorhanden ist... z.B. ein grottiger xml-editor-aufsatz für diverse Konfigurationsdateien...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwas hab ich glaub ich nicht mitbekommen... - was ist denn mit Java IDE für Eclipse bzw. JDT gemeint?


Ganz einfach, die IDE ist ein Eclipse Plugin. Eines von unzählig vielen und die meisten davon haben nicht mal etwas mit Java zu tun. Es gibt embedded Eclipse für mobile Geräte, Eclipse Server Instanzen, ...
Die IDE ist nur ein kleiner, optionaler Bestandteil. 
Von der Summe der Funktionen ist Eclipse daher derzeit das non plus Ultra am Markt, auch wenn die Einzelbestandteile nicht notwendigerweise immer das beste Verfügbare Werkzeug darstellen (siehe das von dir genannte IntelliJ in puncto Java IDE).
RCP und Eclipse als IDE unterscheiden sich übrigens nicht wirklich. RCP ist nur eine andere Form der Auslieferung (bzw. initialen Konfiguration).


----------



## byte (30. Nov 2007)

Man kanns glaub ich ganz gut zusammenfassen: Der Kern der Eclipes Java IDE ist genial, andere Plugins sind hingegen einfach (noch) schrott. Gerade die Webtools sind echt grausig, dabei machen andere IDEs ja vor, wie es geht (IDEA z.b.). Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das mit WTP 3 vielleicht ändert.


----------



## bronks (30. Nov 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Gerade die Webtools sind echt grausig, dabei machen andere IDEs ja vor, wie es geht (IDEA z.b.).  ...


Was gefällt Dir an den Webtools nicht, was bei IDEA so toll ist?


----------



## byte (1. Dez 2007)

- vernünftiger XML-Editor mit fehlerfreiem Validator
- Code Completion und Validation für EL
- JSP Refactorings
- JSP Debugging
- einen vernünftigen und fehlerfreien Project Explorer

... um nur ein paar Punkte aufzuzählen.


----------



## SnooP (3. Dez 2007)

-funktionierende Tomcat-Integration
-keine Abstürze 
-immer (!) funktionierende Code-Completion bei IDEA7 auch für Spring&Hibernate bei letzterem sogar für das jeweilige DB-Schema! Was imho sehr genial ist, weil ich mir nie Spaltennamen merken kann, bzw. ich eigentlich immer Tippfehler in meinen Mappings hab  ... gerade was das JSP-Design angeht, hilft IDEA ständig mit sehr coolen CodeCompletions, wie z.B. ne sehr groovige Farbauswahl bei stylesheets etc. ... d.h. hier wurde sehr auf die Details geachtet. Einzeln betrachtet ist das alles nichts dolles, aber in Gänze macht das Arbeiten damit einfach mehr Spaß...

Die Unterschiede zwischen Eclipse RCP bzw. der Plattform und der IDE waren mir zwar klar, aber die "Benamsung" in der Form noch nicht.


----------



## byte (3. Dez 2007)

Die Tomcat Integration funktioniert recht gut bei mir. Selten muckt er rum beim Republish. Dann einfach Stoppen, Work Verzeichnis leeren (geht per Contextmenu) und wieder starten. Ist zwar nervig, aber das liegt am Tomcat selbst, denn gleiches Problem hat man gelegentlich auch beim normalen redeploy z.B. über den Tomcat Manager.


----------



## Daniel_L (4. Dez 2007)

Ich finde NetBeans einfach intuitiver, auch für Einsteiger. Das "aus einem Guss" (im Gegensatz zu Eclipses "lauter kleine Einzelteile") kann auch durchaus vorteilhaft sein.

Abgesehen davon ist der Unterschied zwischen NetBeans Version 5.5 und der seit gestern vorliegenden finalen Version 6 enorm (im Sinne einer Verbesserung).

Wenn ich das richtig mitkriege (und keinen verzerrten Eindruck habe), gibt es auch immer mehr Eclipse-Anwender, die vom neuen NetBeans recht angetan sind und NetBeans vermehrt nutzen.

Aber vielleicht muss letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden, was er verwendet. Ich freue mich natürlich über die zunehmende Popularität von NetBeans, weil das einen Zuwachs der Community bedeutet, mehr Tutorials, mehr Fachbücher...


----------



## bronks (4. Dez 2007)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Abgesehen davon ist der Unterschied zwischen NetBeans Version 5.5 und der seit gestern vorliegenden finalen Version 6 enorm (im Sinne einer Verbesserung) ...


Naja! Enorm viel neues Klickibunti, aber Sachen, die seit mehreren Versionen Fehler gemacht haben funktionieren immer noch nicht. Wenigstens sind die Fehlermeldungen mal etwas anders.   Das ganze in Bezug auf WebServices.


----------



## RicoSoft (4. Dez 2007)

die performance der projekte ist auch mit netbeans 6 immer noch mühsam. mir gefällt eigentlich nur der mantisse gut im netbeans, der ganze rest ist nicht besser als eclipse und nicht schlechter, nur viel langsamer.

und da ich mantisse zugunste des JFD eh vernichtet habe, hat für mich netbeans halt jetzt keine vorteile mehr. aber ich geb zu: idea hat mir gut gefallen, wenn da nicht die gravierenden probleme mit maven wären.


----------



## @x.l (5. Dez 2007)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon ist der Unterschied zwischen NetBeans Version 5.5 und der seit gestern vorliegenden finalen Version 6 enorm (im Sinne einer Verbesserung).



Bin auch ganz zufrieden mit der neuen Version. Allerdings stört mich, dass sich diverse Shortcuts geändert haben...


----------

